# Smallie Season



## dpalm203 (Aug 3, 2006)

With much colder temps for the forecast, I went out this morning for what I thought would be the last chance for smallies. The water was already pretty cold but I did what I thought would have been impossible in these temps - caught two in one and a half hours. Still, the fall temps have pretty mild up to now.

I'm not an Ohio native and smallies on the fly are new for me - so my question is pretty basic, forgive me: when is smallie season "over?" 

Also, can any one provide an opinion on the Tuscarawas near Navarre/Massillon/Canal Fulton? I've heard mixed reports about the water quality and others swear there are no fish any more (maybe they're trying to scare me away?). Ignoring the potential health hazards, I've fished it a couple of times this season with some mixed results - most success coming with crawfish and hellgrammite patterns. 

Does this seem right - or, should I be seeing a toxicologist right now?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I've caught smallies down to water temps in the low 40"s. Low and slow is the rule here with hopping minnow imitations along the bottom the best bet. Forget the swing and be prepared to lose flies. Cant help on the Tusc never fished it


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

dpalm203 said:


> With much colder temps for the forecast, I went out this morning for what I thought would be the last chance for smallies. The water was already pretty cold but I did what I thought would have been impossible in these temps - caught two in one and a half hours. Still, the fall temps have pretty mild up to now.
> 
> I'm not an Ohio native and smallies on the fly are new for me - so my question is pretty basic, forgive me: when is smallie season "over?"
> 
> ...


...there is pleanty of better water quality than the Tusc "she does not have the best water quality", I have seen fish in around where you live that are less desirable to touch! The bug life in some streches is amazing, and it is getting cleaner. Be carefull you dont get a nail in your foot, or a piece of glass. 



http://dnr.state.oh.us/portals/0/streams/chapter10.pdf


..with 60 degree days, and 30 degree nights your really close to being done! You should give me an email if you want to attempt steelhead!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm a newbie to OH, smallies and warm water myself but I also had a nice afternoon on the Olentangy River through Delaware. Spent about 2-2.5 hours down there fishing buggers and clousers (my go-tos on that stretch for smallies). I ended up catching four in the 12" range. Lots of fun! The only fish caught were in the slow water though and once the river shaded over, I didn't have a single hit. This was on Friday before the time change, so now, I'd say we're done. A cold front is supposed to be moving in this week too.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Cant wait till steel season is done and we can get back to the wild fish!


----------



## dpalm203 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your responses. So far, I've no ill effects from the Tusc! 

I'm thinking more and more about steelheading. My heaviest tackle is 6wt - can I use it or is 7-8wt. a minimum? (Not that I mind getting new tackle if necessary). 

Steelheader007, thanks for your offer, I will try to take you up on it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

dpalm203 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. So far, I've no ill effects from the Tusc!


I have been fishing one trib for almost 30 years. I have wet waded her for almost all 30 of those years and swam in it when I was a teen. No ill effects here but with older age I have gotten more cautious. This cold front will surely make smallies hard to find. 

The 6 wt you have should be okay for steel although I prefer a 7. Keep at it!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

dpalm203 said:


> I'm thinking more and more about steelheading. My heaviest tackle is 6wt - can I use it or is 7-8wt. a minimum? (Not that I mind getting new tackle if necessary)


I would recommend a 7 or 8 wt., and a large arbor reel with a decent drag system on it. If you lean towards the lighter weight rod then expect some spool tearing runs in the fall and spring when they are more active. I use a 10 1/2 foot 7 weight rod, and the extra length makes it easy to mend line and roll cast. I have landed some whoppers with the rod, and have got down to the backing on my reel at times but I manage well with it. Fact took it to New York and landed some decent size browns and salmon with it.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I was able to handle a 7 pounder fine on my 9' 6wt, but I just picked up an 8 wt that will probably see more action for future steelies.
Mike


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been using a 6 wt for steelhead. I used to use a 7wt, until it broke a few weeks ago, and I havent got around to sending it in for repairs. I like th 6 wt, its much newer, so its more sensitive. it has issues with throwing are beaded wooly buggers a distance though. 

I'll be going bamboo by spring though.


----------



## dpalm203 (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you guys like a sinking tip line for steelhead or do you depend on weighted flies or split shot to get to depth - or both - or all?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

dpalm203 said:


> Do you guys like a sinking tip line for steelhead or do you depend on weighted flies or split shot to get to depth - or both - or all?


I have used sink tip in past but most ohio streams are shallow enough to be fished with some shot and a floating line. Beadheads and weighted flies work well also. Save yourself some money and lay of the sink tip. Try not too make this too elaborate. Usually the simpler the better.


----------

